# [SOLVED] Windows Explorer keeps restarting



## gary-NFFC

I keep getting a box popping up "Windows Explorer has stopped working" and I can't do anything but restart the program, problem is when I do so the problem comes back up within 30 seconds.

The problem details are;

Problem Event Name:	APPCRASH
Application Name:	explorer.exe
Application Version:	6.0.6000.16386
Application Timestamp:	4549b091
Fault Module Name:	MpegSplitter.ax
Fault Module Version:	1.0.0.5
Fault Module Timestamp:	46dc161d
Exception Code:	c0000094
Exception Offset:	000249eb
OS Version:	6.0.6000.2.0.0.256.1
Locale ID:	2057
Additional Information 1:	d6aa
Additional Information 2:	550813108d42c370043e28bb37aac5af
Additional Information 3:	d6aa
Additional Information 4:	550813108d42c370043e28bb37aac5af

I see that other people around the net have had the same problem with this, but I am yet to find any solution. I have tried system restore and a couple different registry scanners to no avail.

This is a urgent problem as I basically can not access anything on my hard drives (due to it crashing so often)

Any help or suggestions would be extremely helpfull.


----------



## aarz78

*Re: Windows Explorer keeps restarting*

Have you recently installed any programs like a codec pack?


----------



## Guest

*Re: Windows Explorer keeps restarting*

Hi gary-NFFC and welcome to TSF :wave:

Apart of our troubleshooting process needs us to boot your computer into *Safe Mode* to test things. I would like you to start up your computer and when it gets past the BIOS Splash Screen (first load up screen) I would like you to keep tapping the *F8* key.

When you get to the *Advanced Boot Up Options* page I would like you to use the arrow keys to navigate to Safe Mode. Hit enter on Safe Mode and choose the Operating System that has the issue. Log onto your computer as you would normally and post back whether the computer booted up correctly or the issue has not started again.


----------



## Guest

*Re: Windows Explorer keeps restarting*

After looking over extensively your computers situation I have found that one or more of your *Windows Files* have become corrupted or deleted. To combat this issue we are going to run the System File Checker on your system which is a built in Windows checking utility that checks and fixes corrupted Windows Files. Please follow these steps as best as possible and if you have an issue please post it back in your next reply:

*Windows Vista Method*

Please read these steps *CAREFULLY* as these steps are much harder then the Windows XP method:


Click on the *Vista Start Globe*








In the Search Bar type in "*cmd*"
Right click the cmd search result and choose Run as Administrator
In the Command Prompt type in "*sfc /scannow*"

Please reply back if this program repaired any files, or if you had any issues reply back with what the error was in your next post.


----------



## gary-NFFC

*Re: Windows Explorer keeps restarting*

Thank you for taking the time to reply guys :smile:

I have sorted the problem out now it was down to the codecs

Uninstalled my codec pack and got a new more realiable pack.

Hopefully this can help people who get the same problem and come through google, it is not a nice problem to have.


----------



## Guest

*Re: Windows Explorer keeps restarting*

It seems your case has been finished. Please set this thread as solved. You can go to:


 *Thread Tools* (at the top of the thread)
 Choose "*Set this thread as SOLVED*"

Here is an example picture of a thread being set as solved:


----------



## Ramoses

i'm having the same problem, except it tells me that the problem was caused by "FFmpeg", dont even know what that is :4-dontkno

i did the "sfc/scannow" thing and it said that it found some corrupt files but couldnt repair all of them...
it saved a log, its really big though... should i still post it?

please help!


----------



## Robbie2081

Ramoses said:


> i'm having the same problem, except it tells me that the problem was caused by "FFmpeg", dont even know what that is :4-dontkno
> 
> i did the "sfc/scannow" thing and it said that it found some corrupt files but couldnt repair all of them...
> it saved a log, its really big though... should i still post it?
> 
> please help!


Hi iam having the same problem as you mate and just wondering if you have solved it yet thanks.


----------



## jcgriff2

@ Robbie2081 - 

Please start a new thread - this one is from Nov 2007 and involves Vista SP0.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/newthread.php?do=newthread&f=217

jcgriff2

.


----------

